
AMA: Covid-19 dr sanjog sharma - thrwaway69
https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/fhi75m/ama_covid_19_dr_sanjog_sharma/
======
thrwaway69
I will probably go for testing as my family is starting to show symptoms.

The helplines are telling people to not get tested and remain home. The whole
travel ban is some bs (even my town had people coming from places like china 4
days ago literally). Exams are still going on. All metrics are fudged
including the number of testing facilities capable of doing the tests.

This is gonna be horrible. Local hospitals are filled with people. This is not
even close to some of the worst corona hit places. All have pneumonia or some
other kind of respiratory problem. Heard from my dad when he got supplies from
the medical store.

They are not doing ANY community testing at all and officially saying that
there is no community spread without evidence.

